# Holster for UPSCompact .40



## Flanker (Jan 26, 2007)

I placed my order for a new holster for my USPCompact .40 on Monday and it arrived by mail today Friday. You can't beat Comp-Tac for their quick service and Quality products.
http://www.comp-tac.com/


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Comp-tac is an excellent company! I have the speed holster for my Tactical and the C-TAC for my USPc .45. Always fast shipping and good quality products.

Which one did you get?


----------



## hoveyh (Feb 4, 2007)

Right on for Comp-Tac ..... I have three of their holsters and will be ordering a fourth for my USP40 Combat Competition any day... I broke a belt hook on one and they sent a replacement part No charge. Gregg G and his staff are extremely professional. Now if you are talking leather I say give Matt DeFatti a try. Harold H.


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

which comptac holster did u purchase (infidel ??) and i assume u are using your hk usp .40 as your ccw weapon?

i'll be joining the hk usp .40 club very soon.......


----------



## Flanker (Jan 26, 2007)

*All of mine are*

The Comp-Tac Pro Undercover I now have six of them. I can switch handguns quickly. Also it allows me to remove the holster and handgun without messing with the belt. It holds solid as a rock it's my choice.:smt1099

http://s168.photobucket.com/albums/...on=view&current=HK45Comp-TacUndercoverPro.jpg


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

is that just a belt clip and is that an inside the waistband holster? thanks


----------



## Flanker (Jan 26, 2007)

*Yes and Yes*

The Comp-Tac Pro. Undercover has a super strong belt clip and it's a IWB holster.
http://www.comp-tac.com/


----------



## Dr.K (Feb 13, 2007)

I got the gurka model and I really like it for my Sig 229. I have the paddle for my usp 45


----------



## FallGuy (Mar 7, 2007)

*Cqc*

Anyone tried the Blackhawk CQC Serpa? This pic has a Glock in it, and has the carbon finish. I like the flat black better. It comes with both the paddle and the belt loops so you can carry either way.









It is a great holster at a good price. I highly recommend it.


----------

